# ZahleMannUndSöhne



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hatte nen Dialer auf dem Rechner. nachdem er sich einmal eingewählt hatte (alles auf die Linke Tour ohne irgendwas zu bestätigen oder AGB mir zu zeigen) konnte ich nach wenigen Sekunden die Verbindung wieder trennen.
80 DM war es dann auf der Telefonrechnung! *puh*

Nach dem ersten schlucken hab ich dann die Telekom und dann den Provider angerufen der auf der Rechnung stand.
Laut deren Aussage waren es 19 h (in Worten: 19 Stunden)

Den Dialer hab ich definitiv nach der Einwahle von der Platte geputzt, was mir jetzt allerdings nicht mehr hilft, da ich jetzt keinerlei Handhabe mehr besitze.

Hat mal jemand was zurückbekommen von den Leuten??
Oder ist das Geld futsch?

Gruss

Vossi


----------



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2002)

hi vossi,

als erstes solltest du mal bei der telekom für den fraglichen zeitraum einen einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern. diese daten muss die telekom noch 80 tage nach rechnungsstellung vorhalten. dann überprüfst du, wie lange du tatsächlich über den dialer online warst und reklamierst gegebenenfalls entsprechend.

zum thema geld: da siehts bei dir vermutlich schlecht aus. wenn du nicht beweisen kannst, dass du getäuscht worden bist, bzw. dass ein fall von computerbetrug vorliegt, hast du auch keine handhabe, das geld zurückzufordern. die einzige möglichkeit besteht darin, über die 0190-nummer den dialer-betreiber herauszufinden und dich direkt an diesen zu wenden.  und du kannst natürlich versuchen, mit der telekom zu verhandeln. manchmal hat man da sogar mal glück...

cu,

sascha

[email protected]
http://www.sicherheit-online.net


----------

